# U.S.A. Paddler MAYFLOWER circa 1900 info please



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Can any of our American members offer information on a paddle vessel
named "MAYFLOWER" please? circa1900 Of TheNantucket Beach Lines.
Were they an original founder member of the New England S.S. Co ?
Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Below is a dive report on the Mayflower what was built in 1908 and wrecked 1912. Nine died due to the sinking and three survived by holding on to a coffin. 

http://bright-ideas-software.com/druc/Dive Site Report - Mayflower Wreck in Lake Kamineskeg.pdf

The lowest link is to the Mission House Museum goes into where the Paddle wheel was built and materials used. 

http://www.missionhousemuseum.com/index.php?whichpage=combermere

Joe


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comments surfaceblow (jim) very interesting account but my vessel appears to be a different vessel. She was not a sternwheeler but had side paddle wheels. I have uploaded a scan from a magic lantern slide. I am not sure of the copyright situation though ?. On the bow is the following ;
NANTUCKET BEACH LINES. 
I appreciate your links.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

That should be "Nantasket," not "Nantucket."

Steamer Mayflower
An excursion side wheel steamer, Mayflower was one of the fleet of the Nantasket Beach Steamship Company that operated hourly service between Nantasket Beach, Hull and Boston for 25 cents. On August 11, 1917, during a thick fog with 1,500 passengers aboard, a hole was stove in her side near the paddle box by the Navy submarine L-10 (SS-50) in Boston Harbor between Spectacle Island and Long Island. The submarine was running on the surface. The sister ship Rose Standish was nearby and took aboard the passengers. The only injury was to a seaman who suffered a broken leg. On Thanksgiving Day, November 28, 1919, the entire fleet burned with the exception of the Mayflower. The loss included the Rose Standish, Betty Alden, Old Colony, The Nantasket, and Mary Chilton. In 1948 the Mayflower was pulled ashore on Nantasket Beach, renamed the Showboat and became nightclub until it burned in 1979. The New York Times, August 12, 1917 and other sources. http://www.paragonparkmemories.com/MAYFLOWER.jpg


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

(Thumb)Thank you stein for those details. Apologies for the wrong name.I need a more powerful magnifying glass. Quite a tragedy to happen on such a day of celebration.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The vessel you show is a Beam Engined Paddler rather than a Diagonal Compound/ Triple.


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

chadburn said:


> The vessel you show is a Beam Engined Paddler rather than a Diagonal Compound/ Triple.


i take it that the lozenge shaped arrangement of metal, abaft the funnel, is the"beam"of the beam engine(Thumb)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

You have it right Joe(Thumb)For'ad end of the beam attached to the piston, Aft attached to the crankshaft.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the explanation of that 'structure'. Sounds like the early engines that were used on steam locomotives. Would that be the case chadburn ?

There is a pc for sale on E-Bay at present for the "Betty Alden" .


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Most of the early steam engines were "beam" type engines whether they were used for pumping "fluids" powering trains or ships, there was I believe a beam engined tug working on the Tees until the early 1950's, she was built in 1913 and named "Sir Hugh Bell".


----------

